# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Giá B7320 sao lại chênh lệch giá bán dữ vậy?

## tungbkhd

sao cái b7320 ở các cửa hàng bán lại có sự chênh lệch cao đến như vậy?

giá của bên chợ lớn có 2.499.000 trong khi bên thế giới di động tới 4.299.000 còn nguyễn kim thì giá cũng chỉ rẽ hơn 1 chút là 4.199.000 [xem ngày 25/09/2010]




> *chợ lớn:* http://dienmaycholon.vn/product_detail.php?category=9&scategory=81&pid=308  2
> 
> 
> *tgdđ:* http://thegioididong.com/dtdd/phone/productdetail.aspx?modelid=22249&productid=28579&b  ranchid=0
> 
> 
> *nguyễn kim:* http://www.nguyenkim.com/td-samsung-b7320-nau.html


nhờ giải thích hộ..... hjx.... chắc qua chợ lớn xem thử quá... nghe đứa bạn nó mua rồi nó share lại chứ k thì pó tay....

----------

